# Which flavour is your First-Vape-of-the-Day?



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Mine is Bumblebee - Machete, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee

The flavour description is, "The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice."

EDIT: It is truly a remarkable coffee e-juice. It's not only my First-Vape-of-the-Day, but my First-Thought-of-the-Day. I ordered 2 bottles for the first time recently. BIG MISTAKE! I should have ordered 10!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (21/1/18)

At the moment, I enjoy a fruit vape first thing in the morning. I switch between NCV, Trinity (kiwi, white grapes and strawberries) and Naked, All Melon.  

P.S @Hooked I need to get some Machete to try!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

First vape is usually a strong tobacco while drinking coffee

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## davedes (21/1/18)

Rich tobacco by wicked vapes or VM4 by vapor mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/1/18)

Normally a few toots of whatever’s in my B.B. (either red pill or Panama)

Not allowed to Vape inside so have to be sneaky!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RynoP (21/1/18)

Tko blue milk. or alpha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B (21/1/18)

Mine is usually one of the following: 
Tobacco - Wayne Walker's RY4U
Coffee - DIY coffee of some sort 
Cereal - DIY Frosteez

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/1/18)

cold strawberry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/18)

I really enjoy a nice tobacco or ry4 or cookie vape in the morning so basically a nice dryish type of vape at low watts.

With so many great recipes and comercial juice available i tend to not settle and will vape a juice for a few months then change to something else.

At the moment it is Obsidian.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/18)

Something in a sweet bakery style. Peanut butter and Banana, Creme de Orange. The last week or so I have tried a tobacco a couple of times in MTL mode but have not set that up right yet.

A nice coffee vape does sound nice as well, will see what I can DIY in that direction.

Menthol's are a no no for me on an empty stomach.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/1/18)

ANML Looper...actually it is my favorite anytime of the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (21/1/18)

I enjoy a tobacco-themed vape with coffee in the morning. Sometimes a dessert tobacco, other times I need something a bit stronger so I go for a fuller tobacco.

It's also nice to pair my coffee with, well, coffee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/1/18)

paulsry4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/1/18)

All coiled out - yoyo.... it just makes the day seem less .. bleh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Mine is Bumblebee - Machete, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> 
> The flavour description is, "The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice."
> 
> EDIT: It is truly a remarkable coffee e-juice. It's not only my First-Vape-of-the-Day, but my First-Thought-of-the-Day. I ordered 2 bottles for the first time recently. BIG MISTAKE! I should have ordered 10!!


All things considered I like a lemon type (Dinner Lady,preferably)in the early morn,though my ATF Cassadegga Cannoli be One is great any time.As the song goes "I just can't get enough".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (22/1/18)

The one closest to the bed stand @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/18)

Red pill. Sort of a permanent vape now.
Otherwise some Calamity Jane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (22/1/18)

first thing in the morning is MTL 18mg Strawberry menthol DIY. Need something with a huge hit to get me going in the mornings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

Marius Combrink said:


> first thing in the morning is MTL 18mg Strawberry menthol DIY. Need something with a huge hit to get me going in the mornings



That will certainly put some boost in my engine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (22/1/18)

My first vape for the day and my all day vape since before christmas is Null Dunked Cookie....I really need to change it up but just cant stop vaping it lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/1/18)

SNLV 18 and SNLV 18.

Did I mention SNLV 18?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/1/18)

My first vape is twisp polar mint in clearo 2... love the mintyness and throat hit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> My first vape is twisp polar mint in clearo 2... love the mintyness and throat hit



Nice @incredible_hullk !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (22/1/18)

Cubano by vgod.
Goes well with a shot of espresso!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (29/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Mine is Bumblebee - Machete, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> 
> The flavour description is, "The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice."
> 
> EDIT: It is truly a remarkable coffee e-juice. It's not only my First-Vape-of-the-Day, but my First-Thought-of-the-Day. I ordered 2 bottles for the first time recently. BIG MISTAKE! I should have ordered 10!!



I am with you, really good coffee right here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

First of the day is my VGOD Vanilla Cubanno 25mg to kick that 'first morning cig' craving.

The cuban cigar and the vanilla are both apparent and it is actually the perfect tobacco for my rich,dessert loving taste buds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton (29/1/18)

I have all my working set-ups on my bed side table. Wake up and grab one, could be Havana Nightz, Element Fresh Squeeze, Zewb, Real Coffee (by The Vape Bean) or Dragonscape NJoy Artist Collection.


----------



## Alex (29/1/18)

My first and last vape of the day is always a good tobacco.. and a good espresso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/1/18)

Doesn't really matter to me. Whatever's in the tank at the time. I love all my DIY's, so they're all good in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (29/1/18)

Caramia said:


> I am with you, really good coffee right here!
> View attachment 120466


@Caramia where did you find batteries for that Reo. Or are you still hanging in with the old batteries


----------



## Jengz (29/1/18)

Elements honey roasted tobacco in the gusto mini at 20mg nic salts... gotta curb that morning entjie cravings early on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (29/1/18)

GregF said:


> @Caramia where did you find batteries for that Reo. Or are you still hanging in with the old batteries


Got one from Vaporize, and another from a fellow member, so only have two - the struggle is real!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> First vape is usually a strong tobacco while drinking coffee


 I second that!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Moss (30/1/18)

My first, last and everything in between is the genuine Strawberry Jam Monster

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/1/18)

Nothing goes better with coffee than Good boy by Wiener Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> First of the day is my VGOD Vanilla Cubanno 25mg to kick that 'first morning cig' craving.
> 
> The cuban cigar and the vanilla are both apparent and it is actually the perfect tobacco for my rich,dessert loving taste buds



@BATMAN 25mg nic! What a turbo-charge!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

